# Cuttin one straight edge on table saw



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

*Cutting one straight edge on table saw*

Good day

I wold like to share with you my method of cutting straight edge on the table saw.

I used a little bit different method (to my knowledge) and I hope you will find it helpful.

Regards
niki


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice...... a little more friendly than the clamp jigs


----------



## Frosty (Jun 25, 2007)

Great idea. But isnt there a chance the board could tip if the pressure is applied in the wrong spot? 
There should be a forum for Jigs.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you so much

Frosty
You are correct, that's the reason the trowels are positioned some 5~6" from the blade so I always will press on the "correct spot".

I have another, narrower board but it was too narrow for those 8"~10" wide boards.

About jigs forum...that's why I post all the jigs on this forum so it will be easy to find them later...

Regards
niki


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great idea, Thank you:thumbsup:


----------

